# receiving +rep from newb's but no point's received



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Has anyone else experianced this, You get +rep from someone new to RIU but you receive no added point's to your rep?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know anything about the +rep system, but, this is what I found. Hope it helps.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html


----------



## diggitydank420 (Aug 3, 2008)

> Minimum Post Count
> How many posts must a user have before his reputation hits count on others?
> 10 posts


I don't really worry about it. Rep comes with time IMO


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Since when did rep mean anything? *


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I don't know anything about the +rep system, but, this is what I found. Hope it helps.
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html


Thanks for the info...+rep for you


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> I don't really worry about it. Rep comes with time IMO


Thanks +rep for you to.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

diggitydank420 said:


> I don't really worry about it. Rep comes with time IMO


Just for camparison i received a +rep from someone with 25 posts today but, no points received.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Since when did rep mean anything? *


I never said it meant anything, it just poked my curiosity as to why this is happening.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

Like they said, rep comes with time. The more you post, learn and talk to others, help others as well, the rep will come.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> I don't know anything about the +rep system, but, this is what I found. Hope it helps.
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html


I see so you have to HAVE rep to GIVE rep. Sorry if my points didn't reach you born2grow


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Like they said, rep comes with time. The more you post, learn and talk to others, help others as well, the rep will come.


Ok thats all fine and dandy, did you read the whole thread.

I said i'm receiving +rep from people but no points, and yes they had more than 10 post's.

I'm not asking how to receive rep...lol


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> I see so you have to HAVE rep to GIVE rep. Sorry if my points didn't reach you born2grow


Yea thanks zerotransfat, I'm just curious because you have more than 10 posts.

Your not the only one that has repped me with more than 10 posts, with no points added.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Yea thanks zerotransfat, I'm just curious because you have more than 10 posts.
> 
> Your not the only one that has repped me with more than 10 posts, with no points added.


You have to have 10 posts but you also have to have 100 rep points of your own. I'm at like 82 i think. So maybe when I hit 100 points, the points I gave you will magically appear?


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> You have to have 10 posts but you also have to have 100 rep points of your own. I'm at like 82 i think. So maybe when I hit 100 points, the points I gave you will magically appear?


Whe'll then maybe you can answer me this, Did you receive any points from me, because i don't have 100 rep points yet.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Whe'll then maybe you can answer me this, Did you receive any points from me, because i don't have 100 rep points yet.


I don't think so. I don't actually know how to check. Is something supposed to notify you when someone gives you rep?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Whe'll then maybe you can answer me this, Did you receive any points from me, because i don't have 100 rep points yet.


How many did I give you?


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh I see it now. Yeah down at the bottom of my profile I see you gave me rep. Thanks 

From what I can see you have 816 rep points born2grow.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> How many did I give you?


holy shit! like 23 points...how many did i give you?


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> Oh I see it now. Yeah down at the bottom of my profile I see you gave me rep. Thanks
> 
> From what I can see you have 816 rep points born2grow.


Actually it says i have 70 now. chiceh blew me up.

It was just curiosity as to how this stuff works and why some people give you +rep but no points.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> holy shit! like 23 points...how many did i give you?


Thanks, It looks as if 1 or 2, I can't remember how many exactly I had before you did it. I am at 1713 now.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh what does the red + signs mean? I noticed some people have the grey+ and then some red+


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Thanks, It looks as if 1 or 2, I can't remember how many exactly I had before you did it. I am at 1713 now.


Ok, then can you shed some light on the situation, as to what's going on with this system?

I'm growing more and more confused, because i don't have 100 points yet but you received points from me. so both the, must have more than 10 posts to effect another users rep has been proved wrong and so has the, need 100 points to add rep to another user.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow
+rep for you...let me know if you got any points....


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry if i opened a can of worms here, I'm just an inquisitive person, and every explenation has been proved as wrong so far.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't think you opened a can of worms....I am curious now too.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> born2grow
> +rep for you...let me know if you got any points....


Yep one point, can you tell me how many points you have, do you have more than 100....+rep back at ya!


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> born2grow
> +rep for you...let me know if you got any points....


I must have already repped you, It said to spread it around before giving you rep again.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't know how this system works! I only have 58 points.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> Chiceh what does the red + signs mean? I noticed some people have the grey+ and then some red+


I don't know what you mean. The red squares?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah the squares under 'Gallery'
Some are grey and some are red.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Ok, then can you shed some light on the situation, as to what's going on with this system?
> 
> I'm growing more and more confused, because i don't have 100 points yet but you received points from me. so both the, must have more than 10 posts to effect another users rep has been proved wrong and so has the, need 100 points to add rep to another user.


Bump...bump on the question


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

In case some people didn't click the link, here's that post on the rep system from rollitup himself:





*Rep System Information* 
permalink
Here is how the reputation system works, it has been modified to stop over rep's.

Default Reputation
What reputation level shall new users receive upon registration? Make sure that you have a reputation level that is at least equal to or less than this value.
10

Number of Reputation Ratings to Display
Controls how many ratings to display in the user's control panel.
10

Register Date Factor
For every X number of days, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
365

Post Count Factor
For every X number of posts, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
500

Reputation Point Factor
For every X points of reputation, users gain 1 point of reputation-altering power.
1000

Minimum Post Count
How many posts must a user have before his reputation hits count on others?
10 posts

Minimum Reputation Count
How much reputation must a user have before his reputation hits count on others?
100

Daily Reputation Clicks Limit
How many reputation clicks can a user give over each 24 hour period? Administrators are exempt from this limit.
3

Reputation User Spread
How many different users must you give reputation to before you can hit the same person again?
30


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

jtreuth said:


> Yeah the squares under 'Gallery'
> Some are grey and some are red.


Those fill up with the more rep you get, if you hover over them, you can see what it says. Like "will be famous soon enough".


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> In case some people didn't click the link, here's that post on the rep system from rollitup himself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea thats whats confusing things because the must have 10 posts and the 100 rep points to effect another user has already been proved wrong in this thread.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Those fill up with the more rep you get, if you hover over them, you can see what it says. Like "will be famous soon enough".


Thanks! I am just curious by nature....
I will be honest here...I don't care what kind of rep I get....I am a good soul, with good intentions...


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Yea thats whats confusing things because the must have 10 posts and the 100 rep points to effect another user has already been proved wrong in this thread.


This sounds like a good question for a moderator kiss-ass


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Yea thats whats confusing things because the must have 10 posts and the 100 rep points to effect another user has already been proved wrong in this thread.


Just look at the minimuns, not the factors I think. It does not really spell it out well. I am going to tell him so right now in chat, lol.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> This sounds like a good question for a moderator kiss-ass


Yea that's why i was asking chiceh, she's part of the staff and i thought maybe she could answer this?


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Just look at the minimuns, not the factors I think. It does not really spell it out well. I am going to tell him so right now in chat, lol.


Also, if a newbie gives someone rep that doesn't count, will those points be "back appointed" when said newb reaches the appropriate level? 

What I'm trying to ask is do those points lay in a .... point purgatory until the person who sent them there has enough rep to back them up?


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Yea that's why i was asking chiceh, she's part of the staff and i thought maybe she could answer this?


My bad, I didn't realize chiceh was a staff member.

Sorry chiceh, no hard feelings


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> My bad, I didn't realize chiceh was a staff member.
> 
> Sorry chiceh, no hard feelings


It's okay, did you miss the big green Staff logo? lol.


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there no mods, or someone who can answer? Or have we asked a "loaded" question?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 3, 2008)

born2grow said:


> Is there no mods, or someone who can answer? Or have we asked a "loaded" question?


 I am not sure about the rep given before you reach your own level. I wll link rolli this thread.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> It's okay, did you miss the big green Staff logo? lol.


LOL! That's what finally tipped me off 

Wonder what I'm doing at 4:20 on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## born2grow (Aug 3, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> I am not sure about the rep given before you reach your own level. I wll link rolli this thread.


Thanks chiceh, curiosity has gotten the best of me on this one.

Hope the curiosity doesn't "kill the cat" so to speak...lol


----------

